# Has anyone tried JKDU?



## Pyros (Jan 8, 2003)

Has anyone of you joined the JKDU organization and gone through the phases over a distance (via videos and occasional seminars)?


----------



## arnisador (Jan 11, 2003)

I've never heard of it. What's the URL?


----------



## Samurai (Jan 14, 2003)

JKDU is Burton Richardson's Jeet Kune Do Unlimited.
He is based in Hawaii.
The URL is http://www.jkdunlimited.com

--Jeremy Bays


----------



## Pyros (Jan 20, 2003)

Burton seems to have made the distance learning thingie work at least for some. He does not sell rank like some people ("Buy my black belt serie videos and get a black belt!") but gives instruction via videos, requires you to really spar with full contact and really learn the stuff. It helps if you study other arts like thai and BJJ at the same time. You can get ranks via video testing alone up to a point where the next rank would be instructor's rank, then you'll have to start attending his seminars or private lessons so he can be sure you really know the stuff and can apply it in the real world.

I was wondering if there was someone here who had done it and could tell me how hard it was to accomplish.


----------

